# Morning GLories



## hooligan (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok so anything in a mass quantity could be toxic to animals but is it likely for sheep (or pigs) to ingest enough of the Morning Glory plant for this to happen....would they even eat it?

I have looked a several lists of toxic plants for sheep...and most even include clover and alfalfa LoL And I know that too much of those aren't good for them but they are not POISONOUS.

I want to plant some colorful vines along our fence but I don't want to plant anything that could harm the 'farm' 

So far we have the eternal honeysuckle and honeyvine milkweed (which I wish would DIE!) and then we have planted thornless blackberry vines and confederate jasmine.


----------

